# Creative Labs Creative Webcam Live! Pro Driver Problems



## terp (Oct 18, 2007)

Yea i got a webcam from my friend...it is a Creative Webcam Live! Pro....he cant find the cd so i decided to find some drivers for it....i got some drivers that i THINK was for that specific webcam..maybe it was maybe it wasnt...i tried them and my computer picked up the webcam and everything but wen i clicked the icon on messenger all i saw was a black screen...maybe i dunno how to install the drivers or something...i really need some help as how to get the driver and install them...and wats up with the whole black screen thing. Hope someone can help..thnx Terp.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi,

Download and install the driver and the application here: http://us.creative.com/support/down...&driverlang=1033&OS=10&drivertype=0&x=33&y=10


----------



## terp (Oct 18, 2007)

i installed both application and driver and still it wont show..in skype, messenger and in the application it says cannot show webcam because it might be used by another application...really frustrated now...any other advice..p.s the cord that comes wit the cam is usb 2.0 and i think my comp is usb 1.1 culd that be a reason y it isnt working??? Thnx...Terp


----------



## HyperEscape (May 11, 2009)

terp said:


> Yea i got a webcam from my friend...it is a Creative Webcam Live! Pro....he cant find the cd so i decided to find some drivers for it....i got some drivers that i THINK was for that specific webcam..maybe it was maybe it wasnt...i tried them and my computer picked up the webcam and everything but wen i clicked the icon on messenger all i saw was a black screen...maybe i dunno how to install the drivers or something...i really need some help as how to get the driver and install them...and wats up with the whole black screen thing. Hope someone can help..thnx Terp.


Did you even found a solution to this problem. I have the same case with Creative Live Motion Webcam.

Have tried cleaning and reinstalling the drivers a number of times.

Thanks.


----------



## terp (Oct 18, 2007)

Hey Hyper, 

basically my problem was that i kept downloading the wrong driver for it. So one day i just went on the creative site and downloaded about 4 or 5 drivers that were possibilities and eventually one of them worked. So its basically trial and error which i have come to learn thats how the driver downloading situation works. Hope things work out for you.

Terp


----------



## kellsy (Jan 26, 2010)

just found this amazing webcam for free at this freebies site...
now that is saving!


----------



## MrSuperman (Jul 14, 2010)

terp said:


> Hey Hyper,
> 
> basically my problem was that i kept downloading the wrong driver for it. So one day i just went on the creative site and downloaded about 4 or 5 drivers that were possibilities and eventually one of them worked. So its basically trial and error which i have come to learn thats how the driver downloading situation works. Hope things work out for you.
> 
> Terp


Can you remember which driver you downloaded off of the site? I can't find one that works! Thanks


----------

